# A Little Brag on Betsy



## Bunnylady (Apr 28, 2008)

Yesterday we had several of the neighborhood kids drop by about the time I had decided to do some work with Betsy and Syd. They both needed a lot of brushing, and Betsy went first. With kids all over the place, she stood there while I picked out her feet and brushed her, and even let a couple of the kids brush her. She stood as still as if rooted to the spot, and she's not even that good when it's just me! My daughter had said she wanted a ride, so we saddled Betsy, and did the leadline thing up and down the driveway. A couple of the smaller children got rides too, with Betsy "Walk"-ing and "Whoa"-ing as perfectly as a party pony! No refusals, no fussing, she was as calm and sweet as if she did this sort of thing all the time! I was so proud of her!






I know it's not a huge thing, but she has come such a long way. Since I got her about a year ago, I have heard tales of her dumping and dragging a little girl, of her flipping around and kicking at people when being led. I have seen how quickly she can switch into defense mode, and watched her fight like a tiger with the vet and his assistant. These kids were even petting her ears, and she didn't even blink! This was way better behavior than I expected of her (I wish I could say the same about Syd!)

We went through a whole pocketful of carrots, and I feel like she earned every one.

Go-o-o-d gi-r-r-l, Betsy!


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 28, 2008)

I am so happy for you that Betsy was so good!! Doesn't it make you proud!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 28, 2008)

great job Betsy!!!!


----------



## tifflunn (Apr 29, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm proud of Betsy too!! Great job, Betsy!!


----------



## Basketmiss (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like you and Betsy had a GReat day!!


----------



## Bunnylady (May 4, 2008)

I have long thought that Betsy likes children, and this display of gentleness affirms that belief. Syd likes kids too (for breakfast!) No, wait, that's not fair. The problem with Syd is, she's 18 months old, and she still wants to play with people. Unfortunately, she has an almost coltish fondness for contact sports. She tried to do "the Bump" with one little girl, and wound up stepping on her foot/flip flop. OUCH! She likes to nip, too. Not me, she wouldn't DARE nip me, but I have to watch like a hawk and head off any such moves when any small people are around. As I told my daughter, I can tell Syd how to behave with me, but I have to wait until she tries something and correct her when it comes to other people. Raising babies sure is an adventure! Makes me appreciate how much work must have gone into the really trustworthy, bombproof ponies I occaisionally run into. Are baby donkeys this mischievious?


----------

